# looking for a sponser



## shanakaonlive (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, I am currently work in Qatar as an IT Coordinator. Looking some opportunity to work in Australia. Hope to get some info/help from someone.


----------



## anphy (Oct 29, 2013)

Try visiting sponsorshipaustralia net they provide you with employers ready to sponsor you for particular trade. The list is updated every 2 weeks to month , they charge you $19 for the services . a small amount for a good feature , they send you the new list to your email also


----------

